
The Angry .Net Developer: Angry-Coders: Stupid Programmer Tricks - andrewbadera
http://rlacovara.blogspot.com/2009/09/angry-coders-stupid-programmer-tricks.html
======
rm-rf
Applies to sysadmins too. Don't patch/upgrade the server the evening before
you leave on vacation.....

------
DanielBMarkham
This is why we have continuous integration.

